# Dogs and Jobs; does yours???



## doggiedad

i read where a lot of people say a GSD should
have a job. does your dog have a job and if
he/she does what is it?


----------



## Jax08

Mine spontaneously and uninvited joined a soccer game tonight. Does Clown count as a job?


----------



## doggiedad

clown would be running up and down the sideline
barking, spinning, etc. job would be coming in as
a player and taking the ball and running in any direction
on the field or off the field and the kids go after
your dog to get the ball back. :laugh:



Jax08 said:


> Mine spontaneously and uninvited joined a soccer game tonight. Does Clown count as a job?


----------



## Jax08

Then by your definition..she had a job! Came in as the sweeper, almost had the ball, never dropped her kong. Nice footwork! :rofl:


----------



## NancyJ

human retains detection dogs (also called cadaver dogs but they find small old stuff too)


----------



## JanaeUlva

Schutzhund, agility, utility scent detection, misc acrobatic stunts at my whim, herds cats, therapist, dependable and honest friend! That is Minka's jobs so far and she is not even 2 years old!


----------



## qbchottu

My dogs don't have _real_ jobs yet. We mostly participate in dog sports, but it gives them a sense of purpose and directs their mental/physical energy

Whiskey - Schutzhund mainly. He also has great defense tendencies and is an excellent alert dog which works out for me since I live on a large property with few people around. He's saved my butt a few times when "suspicious" characters were lurking around. He has excellent instincts and is able to read emotions well so I am working on getting him into therapy work as well. 

Wiva - supposed to be in IPO training, but it doesn't look like she is cut out for it. I might try agility/flyball with her, but it's doubtful how she will do. We will probably rehome her to a companion household where she can rule the roost 

Puddi - moving target for the shepherds so they can get their cardio in for the day 
I am actually thinking of getting her a BH. I never thought she would be good in that setting, but she's watched the GSDs long enough to learn a thing or two!


----------



## San

*Ringsport*

We initially got our GSD as a pet 4 years ago. We knew nothing about dog sports at the time. We exercised her morning and night, played fetch with her, but we just felt like she was still bored (she never destroyed anything, but she would move stuff around in the house when we were gone). We read up on the internet and realized that she probably had too much energy to be just a pet (she is from a working line) :shocked:. 

We did our research, went to a protection sport seminar, and went through some private obedience training. We initially did not want to pursuit protection sports (we somehow thought it would be too stressful for her :blush:, we wanted her to be a happy pet, in hindsight, we were so glad we gave it a try anyway). We wanted to get her into agility. We contacted a local agility trainer for some private classes, once she found out that we had a GSD, she was not very interested . We did some more research and found a protection sports club nearby. They did an evaluation on her and said that she had the drives for it. So we joined the club 2.5 years ago. 

We now train for ringsport, GSD loves it, hubby and I are addicted to it. It really helps us to be better handlers. Our GSD gets very excited every time she knows we are off to training. We are so glad we found a wonderful club that introduced us to the world of protection sports :laugh:.


----------



## doggiedad

that's what i'm talking about. :laugh: 


Jax08 said:


> Then by your definition..she had a job! Came in as the sweeper, almost had the ball, never dropped her kong. Nice footwork! :rofl:


----------



## Syaoransbear

Nope. He's a bum.


----------



## LoveEcho

Hmm... Echo is my "personal assistant." He comes to work with me, to parties, small (local) restaurants (I do NOT claim he is a service dog; I'm talking about places in town that know us), etc... anywhere I'll be in a social situation. He acts as a buffer between me and others; when I start to get anxious he leans on me and the tactile stimulation of petting him grounds me; he gets me my medications when I'm having night terrors (and he wakes me up) or if I've forgotten. 

We do some tracking work but he's always done it rather begrudgingly... like "why are you making me go out there when this patch of sunshine is sooooo nice?". He LOVES agility although we don't currently have clubs nearby so we do it on our own; I'm hoping that changes when we move!


----------



## Salem

When our Bichon mix doesn't want to listen when we call her inside, we just ask Salem to get her!

Sometimes my mom will run into my room, call Salem, and point outside at the pup, Sasha, and say "Go get Sasha, Salem!" He will go out and herd her back inside :laugh:

Or sometimes when I am "lost" either inside or out, someone will ask him where I am, and he will put his nose to the ground and search 

Right now that is his job, but I am looking into tracking and therapy work for him


----------



## Packen

When they bring home a paycheck then I would say they have a job.


----------



## iBaman

He's my personal foot warmer and a water bearer for our events. When I start fighting in the melees, he will also probably be my inhaler carrier, but we're still working the kinks out on that one. He's also sort of my anti-depressant...he knows just how to brighten my day, and is very persistent about making me smile. For example: I just got home from dying eggs with a friend, and was a little sad as my SO is 5 hours away working at a festival, and no one else is home. Sheldon starting being super cute by putting his head in my ribs and under my hands, being a total sweet heart a goof. If not for him, I don't think my meds would work as good as they do xD


----------



## Good_Karma

Niko is my running partner. He makes sure I never skip a workout. And I haven't in the two years we've been running together.  I'm in the best shape of my life.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

I wouldn't really consider schutzhund a "job", but both mine train in schutzhund. Stark does a bit of herding as well. He has also done agility in the past.

In the future I would like Stark to actively herd because he not only enjoys it but is good at it. Just need the time and resources to get him out there at the moment.

The things I consider a "job" are more along the lines of SAR, police/narcotics (etc.,), and an active herding dog who lives on a farm and doesn't necessarily herd for titles but to keep the livestock alive.


----------



## doggiedad

wow, that's cool. was your dog trained to do these
things?



LoveEcho said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Echo is my "personal assistant." He comes to work with me, to parties, small (local) restaurants (I do NOT claim he is a service dog;
> 
> He acts as a buffer between me and others;
> 
> >>>> when I start to get anxious he leans on me and the tactile stimulation of petting him grounds me; <<<<
> 
> >>>> he gets me my medications when I'm having night terrors (and he wakes me up) or if I've forgotten. <<<<


----------



## Pepper311

We are working on frisbee. My dog is my personal trainer. She pushes me to bike faster, run longer, and hike farther. She too makes me get up and go no matter what.

She also does some search stuff and obediance.


----------



## Greydusk

Well, mine doesn't have a job, nor the drive for any kind of sports. He's my running companion, and official "water boy" for my brother at moto trials events. Follows behind the motorcycle with his Ruffwear pack and carries water.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

My boy's job is to alert me by barking if anyone is near our property, he does a really good job of it too.


----------



## gmcwife1

Nita is only 10 weeks old so she is still on her puppy leave 

She starts puppy class next week and her job is to be our 12 yr old daughter's 4-H dog. She will show her in junior handler and obedience. 

She will continue to use our 6 yr old Samoyed in agility until Nita is old enough to start agility.


----------



## Gretchen

JanaeUlva said:


> Schutzhund, agility, utility scent detection, misc acrobatic stunts at my whim, _*herds cats,*_ therapist, dependable and honest friend! That is Minka's jobs so far and she is not even 2 years old!


We also have a cat herder. My dog is not trained in any work, but she gets to come to work with me and be my bodyguard. My husband works at a tow / impound lot. If he needs to leave, I must go and cover for him. Most people that come in are pleasant (not like you see on those reality TV shows). But some people may be questionable and I find having the dog keeps things quiet, cool and mellow.


----------



## sparra

We use Luther on our sheep. He is getting better and better at it. I am very proud of him as I don't think there would be many GSD out in the paddocks of Australia herding sheep. We probably don't do it the way you would do it for the tests and things you do in the US but to be able to put him with mob of 500 sheep and see him actually move them around is pretty awesome


----------



## ShepStyle

Ellie, my GSD, is a sled dog! She used to be on my race team with my huskies but she didn't like the speed that my huskies put out so I retired her to helping me train new dogs and leaders. 
She was the first leader that I trained myself and she took to it like a duck takes to water so she does a great job helping me train new dogs. Her slower pace is great for the younger ones that need to learn the ropes first before they sprint down a trail. 

Ellie also acts as my 2nd shadow, she loves to go everywhere with me. My mom doesn't worry about me walking around town by myself so much if I have Ellie with me so, in a way, she kind of acts as my personal bodyguard as well.


----------



## ladyfreckles

My dog is a puppy so he doesn't have to be working. His job is to do and be his best in whatever training endeavor we follow. I feel I will always be involved in something, whether it's schutzhund, dock diving, flyball, agility, etc with Viking because not only is it fun and exciting for him but it gives me time to get away from the hectics of my every day life and do something fun.


----------



## Marnie

I think Tempest is a politician at heart. Meet and greet is his thing. He never met a person he didn't like and he is crushed if I won't let him great everyone he sees. Saturday we were walking the bike path and some woman comes up gushing about how beautiful he is and how she has always wanted to pet a German Shepherd. I thought that was a strange thing to say but I told her she could pet him. Temp sat down and put out his paw for a handshake. He is a born politician. She loved it.


----------



## Anitsisqua

My dog's current job is to make sure nothing in the house is free from his teethmarks. Household Residents, Appliances, Clothing, Furniture and everything else included.

In the future, I hope he can settle on a more productive line of work.


----------



## wyoung2153

Titan's job is SAR. We are part of a SAR team and we train weekly. Though he is not certified yet.. we are getting there and he LOVES training. If we miss a day, he acts out for the next day or 2. 

Other than that, he has taken personal responsibility to walk me to and from the mail box, down our long drive way. He loves it!


----------



## robk

Ruger goes to work with my wife who works as a book keeper. She is often alone so ruger is her door greeter. She usually keeps the front doors where she works locked. They are large double glass doors and Ruger will run to the door and bark at who ever comes knocking. He flashes his pearly white teeth and people not on official business usually leave. He also accompanies her when she makes the deposit at the bank. Just him being around makes her feel safer.


----------



## mssandslinger

fun police with the cats.... :/ thats all he wants to do


----------



## Wolfiesmom

Wolfie takes the trash barrels out to the street on Wednesday nights. He also grabs the other end of the recycle bin and helps me carry that out to the street. Then he brings them back the next day. He gets crazy excited to do this. He is also checks every room of the house at night before we go to bed. I tell him " Wolfie go check" and he goes and searches every room in a certain order then goes to bed.


----------



## cwedge11

Anitsisqua said:


> My dog's current job is to make sure nothing in the house is free from his teethmarks. Household Residents, Appliances, Clothing, Furniture and everything else included.
> 
> In the future, I hope he can settle on a more productive line of work.


Lol! That is hilarious how you put it!..I can currently relate.


----------



## Anitsisqua

cwedge11 said:


> Lol! That is hilarious how you put it!..I can currently relate.


Glad I could amuse! Yeah...Gabe is a little whirlwind of teeth and puppy fuzz right now. Although, unfortunately, he seems to have finally taken notice of the cats, and it is his firm belief that cats belong in the kitchen at all times.

I now have a little cat herder on my hands.


----------



## ladywolf9653

Do self appointed jobs count? 

Phoebe has decided that the light that crosses the wall when a car goes by outside is a threat to the family...she will sit and stare at the wall, and when she hears a car go by, she's on her feet and charging, barking furiously (unless her mouth happens to be full of a toy). When the light leaves, she trots over to my husband and I, wagging her tail and head held high - she has succeeded in chasing it away once again. Thankfully, we live in a very small village with little to no traffic, or she'd be a nervous wreck. 

Eva is very serious about protecting the house. She makes her rounds, checks windows and doors, and checks every bedroom about once an hour at night. 

Once everyone is at full health, we're expanding their area to take up the vast majority of our two lots, and we're going to be putting up an agility course for them. The only one we won't have is a wall...we do NOT need Phoebe knowing how to climb any more than she already does.


----------



## Glow

My bogo isn't fully employed however he once had a job being in charge of the wedding rings at my brothers wedding.He looked very smart, he was freshly washed, brushed, and wore a very lovely black leath colar that had the rings attached to it. He was very calm and couldnt stop wagging his tail from the excitement on the day!
Everyone made a very big fuss and gave him lots of treats, a family day to remember


----------



## DWP

*Many jobs*

They patrol the back yard, the bark at strangers when they get close and check every room when they come in.

One is very adept at tapping any foot or hand that is left unnattended and ensuring it is employed petting and the other makes sure that I am never, never, never, absolutely NEVER left alone while at home!


----------



## SewSleepy

Not yet, although I'm coming up with ideas. I'd like her to be able to find my daughters shoes, herd the cat into the house (done once) and put her toys away. We'll see if any of this happens.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## JustJim

C's most important job is to brace my leg on bad days when I get dizzy and might fall. Her other work mostly involves keeping me company when I have trouble sleeping. She was about 7 years old when she came to this career, and does an excellent job of it.

Z started work a bit earlier in life. She was about 16 weeks old when she began her career as a "service puppy." Currently, at about 2 1/2 years old, she does an excellent job around the house and is beginning to pursue career advancement in a public-access role. (The delay in public-access training was due to my limitations, not hers.)

Her current tasks include:


alerting me to phone calls (and helping me locate the phone)
alerting me to people at the door
telling me when I've left something burning on the stove
general smoke alarm duties (though she hasn't been called on to act in that role, thank goodness)
alerting me to timers going off
reminding me to wear sunglasses when I leave the house
prompting me to take meds PRN
Her hobbies include retrieving, "freestyle" tracking, and recently, AKC-style obedience. And general mischief.


----------



## Christiansen

mssandslinger said:


> fun police with the cats.... :/ thats all he wants to do



hahahahaha that was funny..thats what most GSD's do..fun with all the species smaller than their size..:laugh:


----------



## lzver

Interesting thread. We are figuring out that our 10-month old GSD likely needs a job to do. We run and run and run him everynight but it never seems to be enough. He's still very unsettled and doesn't crash until we go up to bed at night.

We have some private training sessions coming up starting this weekend, so one of the things I'll be looking to her for is some suggestions on jobs for Jake. We are trying to introduce toys that he has to think about or has to work to get food/treats out of but once he figures them out he tends to get bored.


----------



## Kyleigh

Kyleigh is my personal trainer - the main reason I will always have a dog that is more determined than I am! Without her I would stay in the house all day and have way too many quilts made!

Her "jobs" (while unpaid) are to pick up all her toys before bed and put them in the toy box. 

She also has to bring her three balls from the backyard and put them in the box on the deck. 

Her self-appointed jobs: 

Perimeter check of the yard before we go to inside for the night to make sure it's safe. 

She MUST go and say good night to my dad before we go to bed. (My dad has learned that if he's going to bed before we do, he HAS to come down and say good night, or she'll bark at the bedroom door to make sure he's ok before we can go downstairs).

She is still trying to figure out how to open Echo's cage so she can have lunch.


----------



## SewSleepy

I was looking for this thread this weekend. I'm so glad someone added to it.

Seven has appointed herself the house sock remover. If you are sitting and wearing socks, she will remove them and them "kill" them for us. We're grateful for her protection from those dangerous socks. Watching her do her job this weekend made me think of this thread. I intend to read all the other posts to get some ideas of useful jobs we might give her. The sock thing is getting old.




Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## jang

Sib brings me my slippers and pillow...brings me her water dish for a refill..takes my empty cans and puts them in re-cycle..picks up anything I drop..all of this at home...anywhere else..nothing


----------



## Christiansen

ya dogs can be used in movies or documentaries and they do the spying work also nicely..so they bring a handsome amount & do get popular also..


----------



## Sunflowers

Therapy dog.

Just having him around makes all of us happier!


----------



## katro

Packen said:


> When they bring home a paycheck then I would say they have a job.


We say the same thing about our cats! When they meow for food, my husband and I often reply with, "Well when you get a job, you can have as much food as you want! It costs money!" :laugh:
Hmm, I supposed Ralphie has a job, but I'd consider it only part-time. When we go for runs, his job is to keep pace with me and when we go on long weekend walks, his job is to carry his backpack that has his water in it and cleanup bags. If we're not near a garbage can, then the bagged up poop goes in the side pocket and he carries that, too, until I can toss it.


----------

